# My Grandfathers Howard Miller Grandfather Clock - The Pride of my Collection



## AMCman10 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey guys. Just wanted to check in and share my clock with you all. This clock was my grandfathers. He had always wanted one, so my grandmother bought this for him for their 50th anniversary. There are even plaques inside with their names, and date. apparently, they went all out on this one, getting all the options and upgrades. There are three different chime options, also silent. It has a moon-phase function, which I have not been able to figure out how to read. The finish, inlaid wood, and trim and just beautiful. The movement is in perfect working order, and clean as the day it was built. This clock is in just immaculate condition.

My grandfather loved this clock, and it shows. Both my grandparents have since passed on, so the clock went to my parents house, where is sat in a bedroom. It broke my heart to see it back there just sitting. Well, my wife and I bought out first home almost a year ago, and it had just the perfect spot for this clock. Since I am the only one in my family who really has an appreciation for all things horology, I became the caretaker of the clock. When you walk in my front door, this is the first thing out see! I couldn't be more proud to have this in my home.

Sorry if that was a little long winded, on to the pictures!









































































Don't worry, those are fake plants on top!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

What a lovely clock with a complicated movement that is special for it's tie to your family. Keep that movement serviced and it will last for several generations.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

Very nice clock! As said above, please find a good clock guy in your area to service it. Clocks need to be serviced regularly if you want to keep it running for a long time. I get many in my shop where the customer waited until damage was done, then the cost of repairs rise or a new movement is easier and less expensive. Just be sure to find the right guy, clock repair people are like any profession, there are good ones and there are bad ones. Take care of it and it will last longer than you.

While your clock does have many high end features/options I must mention there are a few like yours with a few more such as the 5 or the 9 tube chime versions. The major difference is the sound of the tube chimes, amazing.

9 Tube Howard Miller








I started to explain the Moon Dial but I'm too long winded in my explanations of such things so I'll give you this link. 
Setting Your Moon Dial On Grandfather Clocks -
The only thing I would change from this is to not move the Moon Dial from the front as shown in the link. Doing so leaves fingerprints on the dial and it can also cause other problems. No need for you to do it that way, open the side door and rotate it clockwise only with your finger on the edge of the big moon dial gear. If it doesn't move easily wait 6 hours and try again. Once per day a pin on a gear driven by the hour hand pipe engages the moon dial gear to move the moon dial one click, if it's engaged when you try to move the dial you can damage the pin if forced.


----------



## AMCman10 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Tix, much appreciated! There are a few clock guys near by. All seem to be very reliable. I'll probably go to each one personally to see who I feel most comfortable with. Man, the 5 and 9 chimes are awesome, but I had to turn mine off. Because of where it is in relation to my bedroom, and the accoustics in the foyer, it was loud as thunder! Scared the crap out of me at night, haha.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

AMCman10 said:


> Thanks for the info, Tix, much appreciated! There are a few clock guys near by. All seem to be very reliable. I'll probably go to each one personally to see who I feel most comfortable with. Man, the 5 and 9 chimes are awesome, but I had to turn mine off. Because of where it is in relation to my bedroom, and the accoustics in the foyer, it was loud as thunder! Scared the crap out of me at night, haha.


We were the same way with the noise at first. My wife said it woke her. That was many years ago, now we have about 20 chiming clocks running in the living room and more in the wall, kitchen and many more in my shop. It's like living near railroad tracks or a highway, after a while you don't even notice it.

Hopefully you only turn off the chimes at night.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

It's a beauty and the family history is priceless.
Thanks for sharing the story and your pic's.


----------



## papazulu (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful clock, your grandfather would be proud of you being the next caretaker, as you should be of your grandparents for it.
I wished that I had such a treasure from my grandparents, but alas, they were poor, and they died poor...

Look after it for them...

Best Regards


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

That is an absolutely beautiful clock, very nice.


----------



## robert01 (Mar 29, 2015)

No no there is not any problem with pictures. Actually I am very very glad to see your collection. That clock is really cool, and Very smart at that time of invention. I wish I had this clock


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Absolutely amazing. Thank you for sharing a bit of your family history. Definitely awesome.


----------



## David Holt (Sep 3, 2014)

It's beautiful. Nice location as well.


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

There are probably a few words that one can use to describe your grandparents clock but I choose "Awesome" and "Beautiful". That's great that you decided on reviving it and putting it on display in a spot where such a gorgeous timepiece can be viewed and appreciated. 
I know what you mean about the chime(s) being loud. We have a Howard Miller mantel clock (MacArthur clock) that also has three different chime settings along with the hour, quarter-hour & half hour chimes and when it starts to chime well you can definitely hear it no matter where in the house your at. It also has a silent setting. We love and appreciate our clock and I can understand how you and your family love it.

Thanks for posting and sharing.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice clock in a nice spot. I got my dad's when he died along with his watch. Great memories...


----------



## Philly3950b (Jun 26, 2015)

Stunning piece! I'm always interested in knowing the value of these type of things, do you know how much it would sell for? (Not saying you should sell it!)


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 6, 2014)

AMCman10 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to check in and share my clock with you all. This clock was my grandfathers. He had always wanted one, so my grandmother bought this for him for their 50th anniversary. There are even plaques inside with their names, and date. apparently, they went all out on this one, getting all the options and upgrades. There are three different chime options, also silent. It has a moon-phase function, which I have not been able to figure out how to read. The finish, inlaid wood, and trim and just beautiful. The movement is in perfect working order, and clean as the day it was built. This clock is in just immaculate condition.
> 
> My grandfather loved this clock, and it shows. Both my grandparents have since passed on, so the clock went to my parents house, where is sat in a bedroom. It broke my heart to see it back there just sitting. Well, my wife and I bought out first home almost a year ago, and it had just the perfect spot for this clock. Since I am the only one in my family who really has an appreciation for all things horology, I became the caretaker of the clock. When you walk in my front door, this is the first thing out see! I couldn't be more proud to have this in my home.
> 
> ...


I was just about to comment on the plants haha. Absolutely beautiful clock btw.


----------



## boomer627 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have almost that exact same clock. I love it. I love to just watch it and listen to it tick. Very soothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

